# Can someone please point out the diference between LV shooting Modes 1,2 and disabled please?



## wockawocka (Jan 2, 2019)

As in the title, I've had a little banding due to LED's even when using anti flicker and am wondering if I should set it to disabled. (nothing to test it on here hence asking and also if it has any other benefits like shutter lag, evf lag and so on).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 2, 2019)

Canon says:

Mode 1, Enables quieter shooting than with [Disable]. Continuous shooting is also possible.

Mode 2, When the shutter button is pressed completely, only one shot will be taken. While you keep holding down the shutter button, the camera operation will be suspended. This enables quieter shooting, and operation will resume once you return the shutter button to the halfway position. Even if continuous shooting is set, only a single shot will be taken.

Disable, Be sure to set it to [Disable] if you use a TS-E lens for shifting or tilting the lens or if you use an extension tube. If [Mode 1] or [Mode 2] is set, the standard exposure may not be obtained, or an irregular exposure may result.

I’d add that you want to disable it when using a 3rd party flash. Shouldn’t make a difference for LED/fluorescent flickering. Silent LV basically means an electronic first curtain (EFC). On the lower end models which lack this setting, they use an EFC by default.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 3, 2019)

To explain more deeply, mode 2 is similar to mode 1, but the shutter will remain closed as long as you keep the shutter button held down. This is just for situations where being quiet is critical. This is so that you can keep the shutter button held down, and put the camera down by your side or stuff it into a camera bag or something before you release the button. So when you do this, you won't disturb whatever is going on with the noise of the shutter re-opening after the shot. The moment when you take the photo is very quiet as long as you keep the button held down. It's just a very light click as the shutter closes.

Disabled means that when you press the shutter button, the shutter initially closes, then immediately re-opens, starting the exposure mechanically, then closes again, ending the exposure mechanically. (Then of course it re-opens after all of this so you can see through the viewfinder again.) This is most similar to how a DSLR worked.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 3, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> To explain more deeply, mode 2 is similar to mode 1, but the shutter will remain closed as long as you keep the shutter button held down. This is just for situations where being quiet is critical.


Yes...not really a ‘silent’ shutter as much as deferred noise.
Also, note that if you’re using a Canon flash and E-TTL exposure in Live View, the mirror will flip even with silent shooting enabled.


----------



## the.unkle.george (Jan 3, 2019)

Mode 2 is also useful around 1/40th shutter speed to reduce some of the shutter induced vibration from adding motion blur similar to mirror lockup.

70d did I notice ... maybe if I looked real hard.
5d IV, no ... the shutter & mirror seem more dampened and don't create as much vibration.


----------



## beachcolonist (Jan 4, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon says:
> 
> Mode 1, Enables quieter shooting than with [Disable]. Continuous shooting is also possible.
> 
> ...



The question was asked because the corporate gobbledgook manual explanation is confused English, therefore cutting it and pasting it is not particularly helpful.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 4, 2019)

beachcolonist said:


> The question was asked because the corporate gobbledgook manual explanation is confused English, therefore cutting it and pasting it is not particularly helpful.


I'm sorry you find the manual confusing. Thanks for your extremely useful contribution to this topic.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 4, 2019)

the.unkle.george said:


> Mode 2 is also useful around 1/40th shutter speed to reduce some of the shutter induced vibration from adding motion blur similar to mirror lockup.
> 
> 70d did I notice ... maybe if I looked real hard.
> 5d IV, no ... the shutter & mirror seem more dampened and don't create as much vibration.


I don't think this is true.

Mode 2 delays the shutter re-opening *after the exposure has completed* once the shutter has closed. All that you are delaying by keeping the shutter button pressed down using mode 2 is just the shutter re-opening so the sensor can begin seeing what is coming through the lens again and sending that to the viewfinder. But it is not going to have any effect on your photo. No matter what shutter speed you're using, the exposure (and any chance for the shutter to induce vibration) ends as soon as the shutter closes. Delaying the shutter opening back up isn't going to do anything to effect the photo you just took.


----------



## the.unkle.george (Jan 4, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> *after the exposure has completed* .



Hmm, that would be true.... 
It looks like Mode 1 _and_ Mode 2 use Electronic First Curtain Shutter, which would reduce vibration from the initial opening of the shutter. 

Holding the shutter shut after the shot (Mode 2) would only be useful to make the camera quieter.

This has a detailed explanation: 
https://photographylife.com/what-is-electronic-front-curtain-shutter


----------

